# Case 440CT



## Realbiker (Oct 31, 2009)

Does anyone here have one of these? I have a '08 series II and it has been nothing but trouble from day one. Do I have a lemon or?? Indicator flags on the quick attach have broke more times than I can remember, both front bucket cylinders needed replacing because the eyelets were wallowed out, track loads up with mud and gets packed in so tight it makes the track smoke, starter is now going out, rear idler went out...it only has 420 hours on it!! We do maintenance every 100 hours and it's greased each day and during the day....not real impressed!!


----------

